# ch gestionnaire de mot de passe simple et synchronizable



## fleq (3 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
après en avoir essayé plusieurs... je ne trouve pas mon bonheur :
- applis iphone ET Mac synchronizables (wifi ou usb),
- pas seulement avec backup, ie je souhaite pouvoir ajouter / editer / supprimer depuis les 2 applis.
- pas trop cher
- le plus simple possible, genre Pastor sur Mac, ie pas besoins de categories, icones...
le plus proche est 1password, mais trop complet et donc cher !
merci d'avance
eL


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2010)

Perso, j'utilise SplashID. Je le trouve complet, simple d'utilisation mais je pense qu'il sera trop cher pour toi 7,99&#8364;.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

faudrait aussi indiquer ceux testés et rejetés

et sinon un truc qui marche bien et gratuit
Dropbox !

oui oui dropbox l'espace de stockage...et de synchro
pour les mots de passes utiliser keepass ( c'est opensource et gratuit)


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

J'utilise 1Password, et la version "lite" est moins chère ! Et il est top&#8230;


----------

